# جدول حساب وزن المتر الطولى من حديد التسليح وعدد الاسياخ فى الطن



## السيد يوسف (5 أبريل 2009)

الاخوه الاعضاء 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فى المرفقات جدول يوضح عدد اسياخ الحديد فى الطن ووزن المتر الطولى من كل سيخ وحيب القطر
والوزن الكلى للسيخ بالكامل،
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## استشاري البناء (5 أبريل 2009)

الاخ السيد يوسف.........جزيل الشكر........ولكن الملف لايفتح عندي ع الوورد


----------



## صدام العرب (5 أبريل 2009)

أخي الكريم بامكانك الحصول على وزن أي سيخ (كجم) من خلال المعادلة التالية 
w = قطر السيخ بالملم تقسيم 18 الكل تربيع .
ومنها تحصل على وزن اي سيخ حيث يضرب الرقم بطول السيخ وهو 12 متر مع تحياتي ...


----------



## Eng.M Ammar (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير و ماقصرت


----------



## رافت المحروقى (6 أبريل 2009)

ممكن يازملائى حساب وزن اى قطر بالمعادلة التالية w = مربع قطر السيخ باللميمترقسمة162


----------



## استشاري البناء (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للمعلومة......................................


----------



## eng.atheer (6 أبريل 2009)

نشكركم على معلوماتكم الطيبة


----------



## eng.atheer (6 أبريل 2009)

ونرجو منكم المزيد من الاختصارات المهمة المفيدة


----------



## Abo Fares (6 أبريل 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه الإضافة.. بارك الله بك، ونفع بك.. 

لك تحيـــــاتي..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## نزار الفاتح (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين الإخوه علي المعلومات القيمه:30:


----------



## بولزرق (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## خالد مسيعد (6 أبريل 2009)

طريقة حساب عدد الاسياخ طول 12متر في الطن هي 
13500/ مربع القطر للسيخ
مثلا الحديد ابو 8 ملي 13500/ 64 = 211 وشكرا


----------



## احمد الفاروقى (12 أبريل 2009)

قوانيين قشطة جدا وانتظروا منى جداول تفريد الحديد الرهيبه سواء كان امريكانى او مكسح ومستعد لاى سؤال فى مملكة علم التنفيذ انا جاهز علطول


----------



## عاشق السهر (13 أبريل 2009)

لكل من قدم معلومه او فكره له جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام


----------



## zereen (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله الخير 
على المعلومات


----------



## yousifj200 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور ياخي الكريم مجهود رائع يستحق الثناء


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (5 سبتمبر 2009)

كثافة الحديد كم
رجاءَ


----------



## م.شبل ديالى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## odwan (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخونا السيد يوسف على هذا الملف الرائع وألف شكر


----------



## علي المحاويلي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## salim salim (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الطيب و بارك الله فيك


----------



## النجاري (6 نوفمبر 2009)

استشاري البناء قال:


> الاخ السيد يوسف.........جزيل الشكر........ولكن الملف لايفتح عندي ع الوورد


 اخي الكريم كل ماعليك ان تضغط رايت كلك ثم اوبن وذ ثم جوز بروكرام وتختار الوورد وتضع اشاره على عبارة اولويز في الاسفل ثم اوكي واذا لم يفتح اخسر لك توتل ستيشن توبكون بالباكيت
تحياتي


السيد يوسف قال:


> الاخوه الاعضاء
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> فى المرفقات جدول يوضح عدد اسياخ الحديد فى الطن ووزن المتر الطولى من كل سيخ وحيب القطر
> ...


 اخي الكريم جزيت خيرا الملف مفيد ومهم الله يبارك فيك ويوفقك لما فيه الخير لنا ولك


صدام العرب قال:


> أخي الكريم بامكانك الحصول على وزن أي سيخ (كجم) من خلال المعادلة التالية
> w = قطر السيخ بالملم تقسيم 18 الكل تربيع .
> ومنها تحصل على وزن اي سيخ حيث يضرب الرقم بطول السيخ وهو 12 متر مع تحياتي ...


 اخي معادلتك فيها خطأ بسيط
المعادلة كالاتي
الوزن = 2 * (القطر بالمليميتر تقسيم 18)القوس تربيع
او
الوزن = القطر بالمليميتر تربيع تقسيم 162


----------



## علي سليم متولي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششكورين


----------



## حمزهههههه (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهووووود رائع


----------



## ahmedafatah (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي الغريب2 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوعون (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ السيد يوسف.........جزيل الشكر........ولكن الملف لايفتح عندي


----------



## eng.lana (8 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جيد 
ومداخلات قيمة 
بارككم الله جميعا


----------



## أبو الزبير (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مساهمـــــــــــــــــــــــتة متميزة
مششششششكورييين يالغالين


----------



## ماجد رفعت (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*للللل*

لللللللللللل


----------



## ليث الدليمي (8 ديسمبر 2009)

احسنت بارك الله فيك.................


----------



## salim salim (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومزيدا من التقدم


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخوية .. و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## karem mohi (15 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## امرى ون (15 مارس 2010)

مشكورين كتير

استفدنا منكم


----------



## youssof ali (16 مارس 2010)

طريقة حساب وزن المتر الطولى لحديد التسليح (كجم /م.ط ) 
= (مربع القطر مم / 162 ) 
مثال (12*12)/162 =0.888 كجم


----------



## fihonil (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور جزاكم الله خير وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## رماح بدر (16 مارس 2010)

*مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## karimco (16 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووورجدا


----------



## zizo7up (16 مارس 2010)




----------



## فايز كرم (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات المهمة وسريعة الحساب


----------



## مهندس كولان (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا اخي 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## firasmohammed (16 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## أبو العز عادل (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ayooh_ayooh (20 يوليو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكور جدا اخي الكريم وجزاكم الله خيراً


\
الىلار بيب رؤ لال


----------



## ayooh_ayooh (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور جزاك اللة خير


----------



## tajadeen (20 يوليو 2010)

thanks 4 u


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااا على المعلومة المفيدة


----------



## magdyamdb (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور جدا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## o.s.d (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## علاءالدين سعيد (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك على المعلومات


----------



## سيدرشاد (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*نشكركم على معلوماتكم الطيبة*​


----------



## م/ ماجد (28 أكتوبر 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## HHM (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ابوارشد (28 أكتوبر 2010)

thankyou for this information


----------



## سنيوريتا أناااا (11 نوفمبر 2010)

سنيوريتا انا مرت من هنا


----------



## thubiti (26 يوليو 2012)

*مشكور جدا اخي الكريم وجزاكم الله خيراً*


----------



## echo_days (18 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير ..


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (18 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرواود اضيف طريق لحساب وزن اي قطر=(1/162)*قطر السيخ^2


----------



## eng.awad2 (18 يناير 2013)

جوزيييييت خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد الشيوى (12 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## body55 (23 أكتوبر 2014)

شكور جدا اخي الكريم وجزاكم الله خيراًnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------

